# the fest 8 line up....



## drun_ken (Aug 9, 2009)

oct 30th-nov 1st....gainesville fl....

line up....
12XU
7 Seconds
A Wilhelm Scream
ANS
Above Them
Algernon Cadwallader
Alligator
Altercation Punk Comedy T…
American Cheeseburger
American Steel
Ampere
Anchor Arms
Annabel
Arms Aloft
Assassinate The Scientist
Assholeparade
Averkiou
Bad Friends
Bangers
Banner Pilot
Battle!
Ben Davis & The Jett$
Bible Children
Blacklist Royals
Bomb The Music Industry
Brainworms
Bridge and Tunnel
Brothers
Caitlin Rose
Calvinball
Capsule
Carpenter
Cheap Girls
Cheeky
Chillerton
Chris Wollard & The Ship …
Chronic Youth
Cinemechanica
City of Ships
Clairmel
Cloak/Dagger
Coalesce
Coffee Project
Coffin Dancer
Coliseum
Comadre
Constrictor
Crash Burn Repeat
Crime In Stereo
Cruiserweight
Cutman
Cutting Class
Dan Padilla
Daniel Striped Tiger
Dave Dondero
Dead Friends
Dead To Me
Dear Landlord
Deep Sleep
Defiance, Ohio
Die Hoffnung
Diet Cokeheads
Dillinger Four
Dirty Tactics
Drag The River
Dukes of Hillsborough
Eric Ayotte
Failures' Union
Fellow Project
Field Day
Fin Fang Foom
Fiya
Fleshies
Forensics
Gatorface
Ghastly City Sleep
Git Some
Giving Chase
Good Luck
Grabass Charlestons
Guiltmaker
Gunmoll
Hair Beard Combo
Hard Girls
Hawks and Doves
Hidden Spots
Hometeam
Honest Arrow
Hour Of The Wolf
How Dare You
In Defence
In The Red
Iron Chic
Itchy Hearts
Japanther
Joe McMahon (Smoke or Fir…
Jonesin'
Junior Battles
Kevin Seconds
King Friday
Kylesa
Landmines
Lemuria
Less Than Jake
Light Yourself On Fire
Liquid Limbs
Less Than Jake
Light Yourself On Fire
Liquid Limbs
Litany for the Whale
Little Lungs
Living With Lions
Look Mexico
Low Red Land
Madeline
Magrudergrind
Maruta
Matt Kurz One
Max Levine Ensemble
Mehkago NT
Mike Hale
Monikers
Mose Giganticus
Mouthbreather
Nervous Dogs
New Bruises
Ninja Gun
No Friends
No More
North Lincoln
Nothington
O Pioneers!
OK Pilot
Off With Their Heads
Old Growth
Only Thunde
Outbreak
Pezz
Polar Bear Club
Pretty Boy Thorson and the Falling Angels
Protagonist
Psyched To Die
Pulling Teeth
Pygmy Lush
Radon
Red City Radio
Rehasher
Religious as Fuck
Ringers
Ruiner
Russian Circles
Samiam
Savage Brewtality
Scum of the Earth
Shang-A-Lang
Shark Pants
Shellshag
Shitstorm
Shook Ones
Sick Sick Birds
Sinaloa
Smalltown
Snacktruck
Snuff
So Pastel
Spanish Gamble
Static Radio (NJ)
Street Eaters
Stressface
Strike Anywhere
Strikeforce Diablo
The Arrivals
The Arteries
The Bomb
The Brokedowns
The Casting Out
The Catalyst
The Copyrights
The Disappeared
The Dopamines
The Emotron
The Flatliners
The Future Virgins
The Ghost
The Knockdown
The Measure [SA]
The Menzingers
The Methadones
The Ones to Blame
The Riot Before
The Shaking Hands
The Sidekicks
The Takers
The Textbook CommitteeThe Tupolev Ghost
The Thumbs
The Tim Version
The Tupolev Ghost
This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb
Thousandaires
Tiltwheel
Tim Barry
Tin Armor
Todd Congelliere
Too Many Daves
Torche
Totally Michael
Towers of Hanoi
Toys That Kill
Trash Talk
Tubers
Underground Railroad to C…
Used Kids
Vaginasore Jr.
Vena Cava
Vicious Cycle
Vicious Fishes
Virgins
WORLDS
Watson
We Moderns
Whiskey & Co.
Wild Assumptions
Wormburner
Worn In Red
Worry Ship
Young Livers
Young Widows
Youth Brigade


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 9, 2009)

holy crappy thats a lot of bands... is there a website for this?


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 9, 2009)

lets see if i did this right....ok lets try again....The Fest 8 :: Gainesville, FL :: Oct 30, Oct 31, Nov 1 :: Homewoohoo it werked that time....


----------



## timmyredbeard (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I might try to make it to this. Deffinatly don't wanna spend another Halloween in NOLA again.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 10, 2009)

fucking october... always in the middle of the semester when i can't possibly get away. grrr

one of these days, I swear to god.


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm stoked


----------



## tapes (Aug 10, 2009)

gonna try real hard to be there


----------



## CutThroat (Aug 11, 2009)

Def go see The Emotron and Mose Giganticus.
I toured with those two acts for a short while last year, and they are some of the most fun people, and acts, I've ever worked with/seen.


If I didn't already have a gig on the other side of the country, I'd do anything it took to be at the Fest.


----------



## churl (Aug 11, 2009)

the emotron is a friend of mine, So fucking funny that you mentioned him out of all those bands. Last year at the fest he played at about noon, and did his usual thing and ended by pissing on the stage. Best show he played, a women came in to watch the show from off the street. The Emotron was striping down as usual, then she started getting naked too. She eventually began pleasing him orally then he pissed on her, and she was into it. All good, i know, this is how we do it in Atlanta. Then a guy from off the street whipped out his member, and was trying to get in on the action. This over shadowed his usual act of just getting naked and lighting his junk on fire.


----------



## downhome kid stoney (Aug 11, 2009)

i remiber last years, i was crashin at the 811 house and a bunch of us ended up busking, well were gonna play a house this year, cant wait


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 12, 2009)

I have some fond memories of the 811 house.


----------



## DeadGeneration (Aug 13, 2009)

Last years was just a nonstop party.
Ended up sneaking into This Bike.
Don't bother buying tickets though, you're not even guaranteed to get in.


----------



## marc (Aug 13, 2009)

the 811 house was fun times we all fucked the house up so bad it got condemned


----------



## genghis braun (Aug 13, 2009)

wait, is the house in question on nw 5th ave right across the street from the taxi company and the church, or is there another 811 house that I'm unaware of?


----------



## marc (Aug 14, 2009)

it was probably another 811 house. the one im talking about was right down the street from the mcdonalds. it was zacks house


----------



## readyg (Sep 13, 2009)

811 was on third ave. 811 got rebuilt and its either for sale/rent, someone might live there, but regardless, i hope to see yall drinking on the porch. that was a great weekend

#Anti Sobriety Society#


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 14, 2009)

fuckin ay Im most likely going to go to that, and I most likely won't remember a single moment!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 14, 2009)

Coalesce?????????? Whoa


----------



## drun_ken (Oct 20, 2009)

readyg said:


> 811 was on third ave. 811 got rebuilt and its either for sale/rent, someone might live there, but regardless, i hope to see yall drinking on the porch. that was a great weekend
> 
> #Anti Sobriety Society#



i live like 2 houses down....i met one of the guys living there not too long ago at a party...he seemed rather chill....dont know really em tho ....


----------



## Livingpastense (Oct 20, 2009)

thats alot of fucking bands


----------



## Tyler (Oct 20, 2009)

does anybody know of a house that i could camp at with some friends? last year's "tent city" is no longer rented by the same guys.


----------



## anti_sobrity_society (Oct 26, 2009)

811 house was crazy fun. Lost Boys! I'm stuck on paper til january though, so I'm gonna have to miss it this year.


----------

